# المنتديات الأردنية > منتدى التراث الأردني >  غابت ... فأختفت رائحة الخبز البلدي

## معاذ ملحم

غابت .. فأختفت رائحة الخبز البلدي




 «كان عنا طاحون ،وقدامه ساحات مزروعة ،وجدي كان يطحن للحي قمح وسهريات» ''تتحسر فيروز في أغنية سهر الليالي على الطاحون قبل ان يسكت، كما يستذكر أصاحب الجاروشة القديمة في وادي الريان في قرية جديتا  ، زمن الخيرات .
ويقول رشيد :ورثت الجاروشة عن والدي ، وبداياتها تعود الى عام 1961 والناس في ذلك الوقت كانوا يعتمدون اعتمادا كبيرا على الجاروشة اما لطحن القمح والذي يعد متطلبا يوميا او لطحن الاعلاف للمواشي .

وقد ازاح الاسمنت بحجارته واسفلته والتكنولوجيا بأدواتها ، الجاروشة من الحياة اليومية للفلاحين فلا قمح يزرع ليطحن، فالمدن حجارة عالية وأبنية شاهقة ، الا ان الجاروشة ما زالت تحتفظ بطابعها الريفي وتراثها الشعبي ،وحكاياتها وذكرياتها كشا هد على زمن مضى .

وتبعث الجاروشة او الطاحونه في النفس حنينا الى الماضي الذي يختزل ذاكرة القلب ويعكس واقع الحياة التي عاشها الجيل الماضي من اجدادنا ،فتأخذنا اصوات جعجعتها الى الذكريات وتصور لنا ملامح الفلاح البسيط والمزارع والعائلة المتماسكة وجو القرية الذي يسوده التعاون والتاخي والمحبه .


ويقول صاحب المجرشه في منطقه ما  : أن الحال كان افضل في مرحله ما قبل التسعينات اذ كان هناك اقبال على الجاروشة من قبل مربي المواشي والحمام والدجاج كما كانت ربات البيوت تعتمد على القمح البلدي في عمليه الخبز ما كان له العامل الاكبر في تواجد هذه المواد على مدار العام على العكس من اليوم حيث خف اقبال الناس على هذه المواد بسبب تقدم العصر والتحول في مجال العمل والوظائف حيث عزفوا عن تربيه المواشي واستبدلواالخبز البلدي والذي كان يصنع في البيوت بالخبز الالي.

ويبين ان معظم المواد التي تباع فيها لم تعد متوفره الا في المواسم ،نظرا لغياب من يقوم بزراعتها حيث اقتصرت على بعض المناطق كما ان الطلب قد خف على هذه المنتوجات وخاصة الشعير اذ لم يعد هناك الكثيرون ممن يقومون بتربية المواشي اضافة الى القمح البلدي الذي كانت تستخدمه ربات المنازل لعملية الخبز في الطوابين وصناعة المفتول البلدي.


ويتفاءل بأن هناك فئات محدوده ما زالت تعتمد على الجاروشة في الوقت الحالي وعاده ما يكون الطلب على الكرسنه والحلال لاصحاب المواشي والحمام والدجاج او اصحاب المحال التجارية لطحن القمح والعدس والفريكه .
ويحرص رشيد و أهل بلدة جديتا  على الجاروشه فهي بالنسبة له ارثا تراثيا ،الحفاظ عليه واجب لمواجهه النسيان ويقول '' ورثتها عن والدي وسأورثها لمن بعدي من ابنائي ''.

ويا ريت الزمن يرجع ... وترجع ايامنا الحلوه

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

الله يخليه لجدك ههههههههههههه :44ebcbb04a: 


الله يعطيك العافية يا معاذ  :Icon26:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعافيك ويخليلك جدك (...) :Eh S(21): 

وجد حازم كمان 

هههههههه

ويخليلنا ايام زمان الحلوه

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيك الف عافية ..
 :SnipeR (37):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> الله يعافيك ويخليلك جدك (...)
> 
> وجد حازم كمان 
> 
> هههههههه
> 
> ويخليلنا ايام زمان الحلوه




 :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله على ايام الماضي ... بالوقت بالذات بينفع الخبز الساخن 


 :020105 EmMO2 Prv:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

الله يرجع ايام زمان مع انها صعبة يسلموو  :Bl (19):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

_غابت__ .. فأختفت رائحة الخبز البلدي_

----------


## shams spring

*وياريت الايام ترجع .....للاسف ما رح تترجع يا معاذ*  :Eh S(2): *
مشكووووووووووووور*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*يعطيك العافية معاذ

فعلا ما اجمل الخبز البلدي وما أطيب رائحته

مشكور على ما قدمته لنا من ذكريات جميلة نفتقدها في وقتنا الحاضر
مودتي لك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ولا احلى من الماضي وذكرياته قصة من الماضي ورحلة شيقة عبر الزمن و في مكان هناك - جديتا - حيث تقبع هذه الحكاية 
موضوع شيق جداً فعلا مافي أزكى من الخبز البلدي جد شهيتني على مفتول و خبز بلدي وزيت زيتون والله زمان احلى بكتير من هلا 
حكاية من التراث الأردني تتوج بأكليل الغار* *
*

----------

